# Looking for rear driveshaft



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi folks,


Looking for a rear driveshaft (Cardan) for my R33GTR. 


Markus
Whatsapp/Viber 0037253000051 or PM me.


----------



## Spiidfriik (Sep 9, 2015)

Propshaft is the term i think.
Four driveshafts, two propshafts.


----------



## Audiophile (Sep 23, 2009)

Propshaft yes  

Sent from my SNE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------

